# Border Collies rooooool?



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi.
Just had this E-Mailed to me,Sassy liked it.
jented
www.wimp.com/sheeplight

If this link does not work,it's my fault,ok.
Ted


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

That is so last year!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Cleverly amusing

Dave p


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Rory is highly impressed.


----------



## Jented (Jan 12, 2010)

Hi Spacerunner.
I should have guessed,it was sent to me by a fellow Luddite!lol. his pooter,is being run off of a Miller Dynamo,on an old Rudge bike!! I think the date gave it away,was it 2009?,never mind,i may not be the only onr who has never seen it.
Ted


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Well Ted, I'd never seen it before and as a confirmed BC addict this has to be the highlight of my year so far! Wonderful stuff, and I don't care a jot if a bit of jiggery-pokery was involved (which I suspect there wasn't anyway).

I salute you Ted for bringing this to my attention. It made Sue cry, too, so there.


----------

